# Spirits NOOB!



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Im interested in trying to pair drinks with cigars. However, after developing a palate for cigars i have realized that there has to be a similar process for alcohol also. I have drank my fair share of booze but i have never paid much attention to taste. Before i was just drinking to get drunk lol. But two nights ago i decided to buy a bottle of Makers Mark bourbon whiskey. I was determined to dry to drink it as straight as possible so i could attempt to pick out flavors in it. But when i try to drink the stuff straight i dont really notice any flavors. I just get a minor burning sensation in my mouth lol. So, i decided to try to mix it with some coke. After that i managed to pick out some flavors. But i feel like im going about this the wrong way.

Do any of you guys have any advice on developing a palate for spirits? 

Are there "mild", "medium", and "full" bodied whiskeys and bourbons?

Since i cant manage to drink stuff straight is there anything i can mix it with that wont completely mask the flavors?

I apologize for the NOOBish post and questions. But i guess to learn im gonna have to start somewhere right? haha


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

baby steps really help and start on the rocks and sip along I went from a total drunkard mixing and pounding them in to just a drink here and there guy. I buy more expensive booze and savor it longer I drink scotch bourbon gin and other whiskeys with no chaser now just on the rocks. the next step is drinking (sipping) with no ice I have tried it on some 12 yr scotch not the best taste but on 18 yr old scotch it was great all kinds of flavor. it takes time


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

I forgot to ask what do you guys recommend to start off with? Are there any bourbons and whiskeys that are milder than others? Or are they all strong just different flavors?


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Makers Mark is about as mild as it gets for me. The next step down in strength would be to something like fortified wine - Port maybe? A 10yr Tawney Port can be bought in a 1/2 bottle or less...


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Jfred said:


> Since i cant manage to drink stuff straight is there anything i can mix it with that wont completely mask the flavors?


Ice will dull the taste.


----------



## J. Drew (Aug 30, 2012)

I am still noobish also so take this with a grain of salt. But I was told in order to develope a taste for whiskey just start off by drinking it missed. With coke or any other cocktail. Then once you feel you are enjoying it and can begin picking up on the tastes and flavor of it go to whiskey on the rocks. The ice will help dilute it. Many people will add water to there whiskey also in order to get it to the "perfect" content. After a while of drinking it on the rocks then move to straight up.


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

I still like to consider myself a noob when it comes to spirits. I used to be like you and just drink it to get drunk. I have smoked cigars for a few years and during that time frame, I can tell my tastes have changed and matured greatly since then. I agree that it does take time and patience to drink straight liquor. I prefer mine on the rocks, which makes it more enjoyable in my opinion. I can't comment on the Makers Mark yet, I got a small bottle I received as a gift the other day I'm going to try soon. When I first decided I wanted to try to dip into the wonderful world of booze to actually enjoy, I bought a bottle of Glenmorangie 10 yr. scotch. I found it to have a very light, and floraly taste...which I could sip/drink very easily.

Sometimes you just want to dive right in and go hard, like I did a few years ago and was not a wise choice on my part. Doing this may not be the right way for everyone and turn you off from it. Like others have said. It just takes some time and patience. And when you start to enjoy it and taste/smell the many different flavors in your beverage of choice....it will be *WELL *worth the wait.


----------



## CigarShop (Oct 16, 2012)

My suggestion to you is to take your "choice" and pour it straight into a glass, then have a "chaser" on the side.
Take a sip of your choice then if need be chase it.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

drinking some Gentleman Jack tonight on 2 cubes for a tester bottle a very nice tasting booze pretty light


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I didnt read everyones post but you could try diluting the bourbon with water a bit to take away from the alchohol burn. I personally like a 90 proof or barrel proof bourbon. I dont like it too smooth but I do like strong enjoyable flavors.

Sipping bourbons, like rums, tequila, cognac, and scotch should be room temp/ slightly warm from the palm of hand to get the most flavors. But that will come in time. Cooling with ice masks some of the flavors just like with wine.


----------



## Cigarfan (Dec 6, 2012)

I like to sip on some Jack Daniels Whiskey.


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

A couple Bourbon/Whiskey suggestions as well. Buffalo Trace, Gentleman Jack, Four Roses and Woodford Reserve. All very flavorful yet fairly smooth spirits.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

I love Maker's Mark.

Anyway, most of the flavor comes out when the alcohol is closer to room temperature, as Sam said above. You might find the burn or the strong alcohol flavor unpalatable at first, so invest the $10 in some whiskey stones to help add a chill to your drink. They'll remove some of those issues for you.

If that fails, there's nothing wrong with starting with drinks that aren't neat. Try an Old Fashioned - I'm very responsible about my drinking but I'm pretty much an alcoholic around those things. Also, try a splash of water or, even better, club soda or soda water. When I'm not in the mood to sit and sip a whiskey - typically in a bar/social setting - I'll have it mixed with either of those. There's a reason some of these mixed drinks have been around for years - they're good.

That said, I've lately been spoiling myself with some Hancock's President's Reserve. It is Christmas afterall.  I can't get Pappy here but I find Hancock's to be just as pleasant.


----------



## B.mamba89 (May 30, 2012)

I find that ice dilutes the spirit.. I sip neat.. Altho i have been eyeing those scotch rocks.. i guess your just throw them in the freezer an let them get cold an toss them into your drink... 

I find that Gentleman Jack is SMOOTH! Try it..


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice everyone! I guess ill have to buy some small bottles to try to see what i like.


----------



## Longer ash (Aug 11, 2011)

sipping along on some woodford reserve it is very nice with no ice.
I have had this before in shots with chaser but it never tasted this good and the cigar goes great with it


----------



## Jfred (Jun 7, 2012)

Im gonna have to get some of the whiskey stones. I never liked room temperature drinks of any kind lol. I never noticed a lot of the brands of spirits that people talk about on here. Do you guys buy your stuff online? Or do i just have to look around and find the good liquor stores?


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

Any decent liquor stores should have a good enough selection to get started in the right direction. If you want to pick up the most flavors you have to swish the liquor around in your mouth. Initially you will feel the alcohol burn but then it fades and the flavors set in. Also never breathe in through the mouth because you inhale all the alcohol vapors leading you to taste alcohol instead of the whiskys finish. I think some good whiskys have already been mentioned but I'll I name some others.... Johnny Black and Gold labels, Rip Van Winkle, Glenlivet 15 yr(pairs great with LP9), and Knob Creek to name a few. Some may disagree with me but.... There's nothing wrong with adding a splash of coke, just a splash and no more, if it makes the whisky more palatable. As long as your just adding a tiny bit you'll still get plenty of flavor of the whisky. You should also try some good sipping rums like Ron Zacapa. They are much smoother. I will mention this, most alcohol is like CC's. Generally harsh fresh and a lot better with age.


----------



## HIM (Sep 12, 2012)

I kind of mentioned it but I'd like to add... IMO highland scotch is smoother than bourbon or lowland scotch. Bourbon tends to be pretty oaky and lowland scotch is more earthy and peaty. You'll also often find more complexity in blended spirits as opposed to a single malt. All that being said, I still think sipping rum is a better way to start.


----------

